# 160+ lb GA tarpon mount!



## TenPtr (Aug 4, 2008)

Here is a pic of my Tarpon I got mounted from last August.  I became obsessed with tarpon last year and after jumping 9 fish I finally boated this one.  According to the weight formula this fish went in the 160 lb category!  75-76" at the fork and 40" girth.  To keep it in persepective I am 6'0 (72") 190 lbs in the pic.    The fish was released alive and well after measurements were taken.

 Location: St.Andrews Sound, GA

  Taxidermist: Atlantic Taxidermy


----------



## hevishot (Aug 4, 2008)

nice!


----------



## puredrenalin (Aug 4, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## timber rattler (Aug 4, 2008)

I know how you feel. I boated my first one this year. after 45 minutes I finally had the beast in the boat.


----------



## shotgun (Aug 4, 2008)

Who do ya'll recommend as a guide for Tarpon
off the Georgia coast?


----------



## flattop (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice! Congrats, looks good!


----------



## TenPtr (Aug 4, 2008)

Richie Lott, Mark Noble, Greg Hildreth..................These guys are awesome.  I gathered alot of my knowledge from watching Cpt.Mark Noble's Tarpon videos on Youtube.  If you have a boat and can throw a big net you will find that the hardest part to hooking up with one of these giants is locating the bait.  Its a rather easy do-it yourself sport if you have the equipment.  Locate a sand bar near a channel, fish the proper tides, use fresh live/dead bait and you will be amazed at what you will hook up with.


----------



## capt stan (Aug 4, 2008)

nice mount!


----------



## Nitro (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice Mount!!!

Congrats again!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Southbound (Aug 4, 2008)

that is an awesome mount! congrats on a great fish


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 4, 2008)

Ahhhh....the hunt and obsession over the giant shiner...

I'm trying my best to make it down to that area the last week of August to tangle with a few...


----------



## alphachief (Aug 5, 2008)

Great Poon mount.  My cousin and his team won the big Tarpon tournament down at Boca Grande Pass about a month ago.  I'll be taking my son down there next Spring for his HS graduation present.  Maybe we can bring one of those back for him!


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 5, 2008)

alphachief said:


> Great Poon mount.  My cousin and his team won the big Tarpon tournament down at Boca Grande Pass about a month ago.  I'll be taking my son down there next Spring for his HS graduation present.  Maybe we can bring one of those back for him!



Don't forget, you don't have to kill the fish to get a mount.

A tarpon that size is at least 60 year old, but perhaps 75 years old.

In fact, you really don't even have to catch the fish to get the mount


----------



## deerbuster (Aug 7, 2008)

Very cool! Congrats on your tarpon!


----------



## alphachief (Aug 8, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> Don't forget, you don't have to kill the fish to get a mount.
> 
> A tarpon that size is at least 60 year old, but perhaps 75 years old.
> 
> In fact, you really don't even have to catch the fish to get the mount



Would never take one just to mount it...when you can get a replica made.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Aug 8, 2008)

Like I said in a previous post on Tarpons in GA waters. Some of the worlds best and unknown Tarpon fishing is in Georgia waters.


----------



## Cletus T. (Aug 8, 2008)

That is a solid looking mount right there!!  With all the other game tha tis in the background.....it will be a nice addition to what looks to be a good trophy room!!!


----------



## micahdean (Aug 8, 2008)

very very nice tarp. i was fishing a couple weekends ago near the beach at cumberland and noticed something busting bait like crazy!!! we trolled just outside the pod and there he was...a 75#+ tarpon. all i could do was watch...i sure wasnt about to put any of my calcutas in the water with that thing swimming around. i have always wanted to go offshore and hook up with the big ones just to see it get some air but havent had the oppurtunity to yet. again, congrats on your tarpon and what a great mount!


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 8, 2008)

K-DAWG XB 2003 said:


> Like I said in a previous post on Tarpons in GA waters. Some of the worlds best and unknown Tarpon fishing is in Georgia waters.




Uh, lets keep it that way.....


----------



## hunting clouds (Aug 8, 2008)

coolme and my dad caught some last year arund 150s there fun to catch


----------



## copperhead3690 (Aug 14, 2008)

that's a big ole tarpin! great catch and nice fish!


----------



## SnapperG (Aug 14, 2008)

Thats what im talking about. Good lookin' mount. I want to get a hold of one of those in my kayak!


----------



## simpleman30 (Aug 18, 2008)

a buddy of mine in st. mary's hooked into a couple a few weeks ago.  yesterday around st. catherine's we saw quite a few different tarpon and saw one jump completely out of the water.  it had to have been at least 5 feet long.


----------



## merc123 (Aug 18, 2008)

Awesome fish!

I was playing around with one under a the Skyway pier when I was in Florida.  Dropped a mackeral jig on it's head and just bounced it up and down.  It finally hit and just ripped the line off the reel.  Only had 30 pound test, and it went straight out about 75 feet and jumped, shaking the hook out.  The jig came at my head at the about the speed of sound.  Just barely missed me!  It flew completely across the pier (about 45 feet) and went off the other side into the water.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2008)

Great fish and mount, so far I'm 0 for 2 both times flats fishing for trout.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Aug 19, 2008)

pretty mount.


----------

